# How to tell the difference



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I was told you can tell by the spots on a tiels wings. I do not belive this is 100% but it does work pretty good.

Here is a males wing










See how the spots only go 1/2 way back and not right to the body.

Here is a females










Slush is what causes confusion. There is a single row of dots going back to her body. Most times the dots are more bold and visualy seeable. 

Personnaly i'd go with dna testing but because some people do not have acces to a avian vet like myself i though it would be great to post this.

**Bea, would you mind trying to get a pic of cookies wing spots. They might be more bold going all the way back then slushes


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hate to tell you this but Cookie only has them going to half way. I believe that a lot of the time this technique works, but not always. Cookie has always only had spots on half her flights, so for a long time i thought she was a boy.  She's one of the mutations this is supposed to work for too, it's supposedly most accurate in normals/wf normals.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i guess not everything follows the rules. Well for anyone who wishes to try this At lease they can know it might not be 100%


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Works for normal greys but not with pied,whiteface and Lutino mutations.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would've thought that it would work for whiteface normals too, i'm sure i read that somewhere!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

The wing dot sexing didn't work for my normal tiel we thought "she" was a male but through dna she is a female


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i guess this proves this does not work. I was told it does and it almost worked for mine besides slush was hard to tell because of how the spots are only a single row of small dots. I also agree with dna testing if you can get the blood or what ever you need to use for it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Well i guess this proves this does not work. I was told it does and it almost worked for mine besides slush was hard to tell because of how the spots are only a single row of small dots. I also agree with dna testing if you can get the blood or what ever you need to use for it.


I read alot of articles where it said this method was accurate but if it were true then our Georgie(girl) would be a male, maybe for some it works I think its probably 50/50


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

If it would be 50/50 then i'd go with the dna testing. Or if you think you have a hen wait and see if she will lay a egg lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> If it would be 50/50 then i'd go with the dna testing. Or if you think you have a hen wait and see if she will lay a egg lol.


I went the dna root I couldn't wait  Georgie is all female and Ollie who I have had for a few weeks is a male I guess if I had waited and been patient a few more weeks i would have seen that Georgie is quiet other then her contact calls and Ollie is always making noises


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is Pic of Baby's wing. Which spots are we looking at? She's 3yrs old.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

So she only has them on half too!  I was sure this method was more accurate. 

For me the most accurate way to tell was their vocal talents. Cookie never made more than her one tone contact call, but within a week of coming home Bailee was chattering like a chimp in his cage.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Lea is getting her DNA test tomorrow!!


----------



## Amy (Jul 30, 2007)

Riebie said:


> Lea is getting her DNA test tomorrow!!


Good luck!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

lol well...

Maya was thoguht to be a male for 9 months. Very vocal, knows how to wolf whistle, calls out to me a lot, and acts very male'ish  However he hates his reflection (which most males love), she does not do heart wings, and i was constantly guessing it's sex... 

So i finally DNA'd, and sure enough HE is indeed a SHE!  I was pretty upset as i wanted a male and female pair (to breed in the future).. and i got Disney (proven female from genetics) on the past friday the 27th  So i now have 2 lovely ladies, awaiting husbands in a few years time  hehe

oh, Maya has spots on all her flights... however her tail is bar-less (another way to sex adult normal coloured females)... So she is a mix of male and female qualities... Weird eh!

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> So she only has them on half too! I was sure this method was more accurate.


 i thought so to.
lea has dots all on her wings from the pictures i seen though.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

guys it is not accurate, don't fallow it... lol

In a few months time if she gets a yellow face its a boy, if not, she's a she 

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well its proven to not be accurate. I'm going to post were i frist got the info and see what they says again.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

it says...

males have bars half way, females have it all the way

almost everyone on this board has already proven it to be wrong... lol

Kirby


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

So what would you say my Shylo is? She is a Whitefaced cinnamon split pied..... im pretty sure i remembered it all... she's the same mutation as Bea's Cookie i'm pretty sure.

Her spots go all the way down. Heres a picture i just took of her wing...or most of it anyway.










Oh ya by the way she's about 10 months old. Is that to early? she's already had her first molt. So i doubt it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well by the spot method she would be a she....but as this thread is proving that's not something to take as definite. What's her behaviour like? Is she noisy? quiet? flirty?


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

She's quiet and shy. Which is why i always thought she was a female. She also does have the white backed head thing. Which i noticed Cookie doesn't have i don't think.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie's got a white patch on the back of her head:








It means she's split to pied.

I think Shylo is a female, she's past her first moult isn't she? If yes then her face would be turning white already if she were male.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I got the Dna test for Spike and he is a boy. I took a guess with getting him. I tend to get all boy pets and I was right that Spike was a boy.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well dna testing is the best go my any means. Although not everyone can afford it. I myself don't have vet to do a dna testing but i also don't think i need to have it done.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Well dna testing is the best go my any means. Although not everyone can afford it. I myself don't have vet to do a dna testing but i also don't think i need to have it done.


I didn't get mine done by a vet, I got mine done by a place in toronto they send you a free kit and you mail it back to them only cost 22.00 which is very inexpensive and the results came back in 3 days


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

well if i ever have a problem bird i'll keep that in mind


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

I did the same place, and got Diego's sex back, hence the re-name to Maya (he was indeed a female)  It was $23.32 the cheque we sent out, and i got an email reply about 5 business days later (after i sent in the DNA samples)... 

Kirby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> I did the same place, and got Diego's sex back, hence the re-name to Maya (he was indeed a female)  It was $23.32 the cheque we sent out, and i got an email reply about 5 business days later (after i sent in the DNA samples)...
> 
> Kirby


yeah it was 22.00 plus gst...lol I forgot the dreaded gst I just sent the cash and got the email in 4 dys for Georgie and 3 dys for Ollie, Georgie the breeder thought was male but through dna we found out Georgie is indeed female, Ollie she thought was male as well so she was right on that one


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wow. Well i think i'm fine because i have normal grays. If i were to get a pied or something i would look into this


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't think i could justify spending that much to find out the gender of my bird.  If it were $5-$10, maybe, but not $20+. Unless i was intended to breed and needed to know of course.


----------

